
U.S. tests system to break foreign Web censorship - sweetdreams
http://www.reuters.com/article/Iran/idUSTRE57C5OQ20090813?feedType=RSS&feedName=Iran&virtualBrandChannel=10209
======
cema
<http://code.google.com/p/foe-project/>

RSS over POP3/SMTP

No downloads at this point. (Why advertise it then?)

